# AirPods 2 ??? Date de sortie, prix....



## Teddy-75 (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous des infos quant à la sortie des AirPods 2.

Merci par avance.


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2018)

Probablement en même temps que le AirPower.


----------



## Teddy-75 (21 Septembre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Probablement en même temps que le AirPower.



Est-ce cette année?


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2018)

Personne n'en sait rien.... Apple ne parle plus de ces produits.


----------

